# 189 Visa, English proof for partner



## rose4rose (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi

I waiting for IELTS TRF to file EOI.

While reading through form 1119 I found the following statement

Second instalment Visa Application Charge (English language tuition)
Members of your family unit aged 18 years or over included in your application who have been assessed
as not having functional English language skills will be required to pay a second instalment charge (see
form 990i Charges) which entitles them to English language tuition in Australia to achieve functional
English. The full amount of this charge must be paid before a visa can be granted to you. Members of
your family unit who are able to demonstrate functional English ability (eg. obtain an overall band score of
4.5 on the International English Language Testing System (IELTS)) do not have to pay this charge.
Applicants who pay this charge will receive information about the Adult Migrant English Program and
where they can receive their tuition when the visa is granted.

I am planning to consider my wife as dependent. Should she qualify the IELTS? 

One of my friends told that she just needs to get a certificate from university that the medium of instruction for bachelors (or higher) was english instead of writing IELTS.

But I havent read about it in website.

Can somebody please confirm?


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

You must be able to provide evidence that your dependent/s (18 yrs and above) must atleast have Functional English ability. You can find a list from the skillselect website: Functional English
If you are unable to provide any of these, then the second installment will be required prior to visa GRANT.


----------



## rose4rose (Feb 27, 2013)

This page is something I cannot find lightningmcqueen

Im at the skillselect homepage here

ww.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/

How to go to the page you have given in the link?


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

rose4rose said:


> This page is something I cannot find lightningmcqueen
> 
> Im at the skillselect homepage here
> 
> ...


You may click on the link, it will take you to it.
Also, you may provide Certification from attended college/university (for college graduates) or primary and secondary schools (for those who only finished high school) stating that medium of instruction used is English.


----------



## rose4rose (Feb 27, 2013)

lightningmcqueen said:


> You may click on the link, it will take you to it.
> Also, you may provide Certification from attended college/university (for college graduates) or primary and secondary schools (for those who only finished high school) stating that medium of instruction used is English.


Thanks, Yes I have seen that when I clicked the link.

Right from morning I have been trying to find this info on skillselect.

I'm at the home page, immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/(Due to restrictions I cannot paste the complete link here). From the home page how will I go to that particular section of functional-english?


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

If you are still having trouble on the link, you may go to Skillselect webpage, click on Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa. Under the Applying tab, expand the What the visa costs link. There you will find the list of Proof of Functional English. Hope this helps.


----------



## rose4rose (Feb 27, 2013)

lightningmcqueen said:


> If you are still having trouble on the link, you may go to Skillselect webpage, click on Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa. Under the Applying tab, expand the What the visa costs link. There you will find the list of Proof of Functional English. Hope this helps.


Oh my goodness, finally 

Thanks a million mate. That was a huge search


----------



## smady41 (Apr 27, 2013)

lightningmcqueen said:


> you may provide Certification from attended college/university (for college graduates) or primary and secondary schools (for those who only finished high school) stating that medium of instruction used is English.


Also from the Functional English page of immigration site, the rule says "evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English"


--- My wife did her 3 years diploma in engineering where the medium was English. Does getting a statement from her college saying that the medium of instruction was indeed english will suffice?

Please let me know...


----------



## fslbasit (Apr 26, 2013)

smady41 said:


> Also from the Functional English page of immigration site, the rule says "evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English"
> 
> 
> --- My wife did her 3 years diploma in engineering where the medium was English. Does getting a statement from her college saying that the medium of instruction was indeed english will suffice?
> ...


yes, it should be sufficient, better it should b on the official letter head of the college and stamped also. Good luck !


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

I went to my wife's university to get this certificate today. All the University gave is a certificate stating that all courses offered by the University are in ENGLISH MEDIUM - this was given on the letter head and stamped. However, the certificate doesn't contain my wife's name nor the years for which she did her graduation. 
Will this be enough to prove my wife's english skills? Or do anyone see that the CO might not accept this.

Thanks.


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

k.emper said:


> I went to my wife's university to get this certificate today. All the University gave is a certificate stating that all courses offered by the University are in ENGLISH MEDIUM - this was given on the letter head and stamped. However, the certificate doesn't contain my wife's name nor the years for which she did her graduation.
> Will this be enough to prove my wife's english skills? Or do anyone see that the CO might not accept this.
> 
> Thanks.


You can show this letter along with your wife's degree certificate. Together it will prove that she studied in English medium for the required duration.


----------



## Aparwar (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I am also facing the same issue. My wife did her grad from Delhi Univ (Corresp). 

Does DU issue such a letter/certificate? Has anyone got it from Delhi Univ?

Thanks so much friends...

Amit


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I want to file 309 for my wife and want to avoid giving IELTS, so need a letter from college stating her education was completed in English medium.

I called up college people, and they said give us the material and format and we will issue it for you.

Can someone please share the format of the letter with me?

It will be great help.

Thanks


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Can anybody please provide a format for the letter ?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

k.emper said:


> All the University gave is a certificate stating that all courses offered by the University are in ENGLISH MEDIUM - this was given on the letter head and stamped. However, the certificate doesn't contain my wife's name nor the years for which she did her graduation.
> 
> Thanks.


I also got the similar certificate, will that work ? I see you already got grant, so I think it should be ok..??/


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

evangelist said:


> Can anybody please provide a format for the letter ?


There is no format. Depends on college/university....

They will issue a bonafide certificate or we can go with out format 

Main thing: It should mention that the period of study in English medium


----------



## rash_inn (Dec 21, 2014)

*When to submit partner's proof of functional english*

when are we required to submit the proof of partner's functional english?? At the time of EOI or after invitation? Do we need a proof when applying for state sponsorship??

Pls help


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rash_inn said:


> when are we required to submit the proof of partner's functional english?? At the time of EOI or after invitation? Do we need a proof when applying for state sponsorship??
> 
> Pls help


It is needed after VISA lodged. Upload it in the visa application.

Not required for State sponsorship.....


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Main thing: It should mention that the period of study in English medium


I got only a certificate stating that all courses offered by the University are in ENGLISH MEDIUM. No duration. Will that work ?


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes that adequate it doesnt have to have her name on it


----------



## nvraja4u (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi

My partner's consolidated Marks list(Engineering in India- 4 Years) has the medium mentioned as English.
But the in Degree certificate it is no where mentioned as English medium.

So If i share both then this should be sufficient or do i need to get letter from Unilversity on the medium?

Thanks.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

nvraja4u said:


> Hi
> 
> My partner's consolidated Marks list(Engineering in India- 4 Years) has the medium mentioned as English.
> But the in Degree certificate it is no where mentioned as English medium.
> ...


Dear
you need to get bonafide certificate or letter from the university/college where your spouse did degree.
It should state that study carried out in English medium


----------



## nvraja4u (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi

Thank you for the reply.
So even if I get letter from College, is that sufficient? Since in certificates only University name is there but not the college. But If I go for Letter from College, then they will have as "Affiliated to xxxx University".

Please clarify if the college letter is fine. Thank you.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

nvraja4u said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> So even if I get letter from College, is that sufficient? Since in certificates only University name is there but not the college. But If I go for Letter from College, then they will have as "Affiliated to xxxx University".
> ...


College letter is fine 
Ensure to get sign & seal from principal


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

nvraja4u said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> So even if I get letter from College, is that sufficient? Since in certificates only University name is there but not the college. But If I go for Letter from College, then they will have as "Affiliated to xxxx University".
> ...



Yes, letter from college is fine and do not forget to mention your Enrollment No, Course attended, duration of course and "Affiliated to xxxx University".

Hope it helps.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

To Whom It May Concern

This is to certify that Ms. XYZ S/o Mr. XXX, (date of birth DD-MM-YYYY, Enrollment No. XXXXXX) has successfully completed studies for the three-year full time course of Bachelor of Science in Medical Lab Technology (Pathology) (Affiliated to H.N.B. XXX University) in 2009 from this college.
For completing this course, Ms. XYZ was full time regular student of the college during July 2006 to June 2009. The language of teaching and answering was English.

I wish all the very best for her future endeavors.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

*Need help suggestions*

Hi All,

I have applied for EOI today with 65 marks, then I came to know that the for dependents also functional english proof is required.
In my case my wife accomplished her graduation and post graduation not in English (whether the option was there).

Now she needs to go for IELTS.

My question is if it may take time to get the IELTS result (as earliest slot is after 30 days).So how long I can hold my documents to table my wife IELTS results.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Abhishu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for EOI today with 65 marks, then I came to know that the for dependents also functional english proof is required.
> In my case my wife accomplished her graduation and post graduation not in English (whether the option was there).
> ...


If she studied school in English medium then get letter from school 
else
Pte/English 
else
Vac


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> Abhishu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


What is vac?


----------



## AHaddad (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello guys
Does anyone know how much is the second instalment visa application charge?
I couldn't find it on the related link.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

AHaddad said:


> Hello guys
> Does anyone know how much is the second instalment visa application charge?
> I couldn't find it on the related link.


Not 100% sure. But I guess it is around 4550 AUD.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

kawal_547 said:


> Not 100% sure. But I guess it is around 4550 AUD.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees

About $4890


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

*Information for secondary applicant*

Hi everyone,

Some info required regarding functional english for secondary applicant.
I am the primary applicant and have a visa invite so not looking for spouse points.
My husband has letters from his school n Hotel management university for teaching conducted in english, he still requires to take a IELTS?..so we are showing 6 years of English education.. is it necessary?
Without IELTS will he be allowed to take up a job in Australia.
Please suggest if IELTS is necessary...

YOur help is much appreciated.

Thanks
CHaitra


----------

